# Finger Saver



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

I know that it's late in the season, and maybe I'm the last person on earth to learn of it, but I just stumbled across this and thought that it would be an ideal kindling splitter. 

Much safer than a hatchet or axe.








Amazon.com : DOITOOL 1PC Log Splitter Wood Splitter Drill Heavy Duty Drill Screw Cone Driver Fire Wood Log Splitter Splitting Wood Cone Drill Bit (Hexagon Handle) : Garden & Outdoor


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

this would be excellent for a person with a handicap etc. for me i'd rather do it the old fashioned way. we use to call kindling splits. i've made a few in my time. never lost a finger yet. ~Georgia


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

Are you folks starting a fire every day to need that much kindling ? I have always used buckets full of log splitter debris, or collected fallen sticks in the yard. From October through the middle of April, my woodstove never stops !


----------



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Nov 11, 2018)

Nifty idea, added to my list of things to test ...

I don't know how others start their fires in stoves and such, but one by-product of all the pines around me is lots of bark, pine knots and pine cones. I collect buckets full of these.

When starting a fire, I use wax-soaked sawdust (made in egg-cartons, w/ recycled candles), add the pine chunks, and a few good mini-splits (from bungled wood splitting, but mini-splits sounds better). In short order, roaring fire ...

I'm hoping to run across a method to make "bricks" out of the pine straw, and methods to store these materials, as I don't want to waste dry storage space if possible.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

we use to make all our splits in the fall mostly my job. i would also make shavings to go with it. take a split and do several cuts half way down leave on split. we would use these on the bottom then a few splits. at night when we would bring in the wood for morning we would also bring in splits and a few shavings.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

I just use a propane torch to start the stove . 
My stove holds fire for 24 hours
this time of year I lite a fire in the morning and let it burn down , add 6/7 logs at 500 and let it burn down I don’t have to start the stove from cold much


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you know if you pick up stick or a small split and use it to hold the one your splitting your fingers are clear if the hatchet

there is your finger saving kindling tip of the day

I seem to burn more kindling in the first and last months of the heating season sometimes 2 fires a day.

90% of the kindling when burning 10% of the wood
and burn
90% of the wood when I use 10% of the kindling
I don't split very small for kindling the very small stuff is replaced by cardboard and junk mail

cardboard cut in about 2 inch by 10-14 inch strips at the grocery store I try and grab boxes and use them to carry my groceries out , when home those boxes get cut into stips for starting fires 

waxed cardboard makes a great fire starter 
the grocery gets celery in waxed cardboard boxes


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Pizza boxes and junk mail make good fire starters too. 

I need to start a fire today. Mother Nature played a cruel prank on Ohio. High temp today is predicted to be mid 30's, overnight low in the lower 20's. My magnolia was just starting to bloom too.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

looking out the window you would have thought for as bright and sunny and how things were greening up it was 72 , it was however breezy and 32 

at least it wasn't just darn right windy like the beginning of the week


----------

